
Founder-GitHUb: Why Liberal Arts Colleges are failing to teach anything useful - ALee
http://www.pjhyett.com/posts/70-why-liberal-arts-colleges-are-failing-to-teach-anything-useful
======
wanderr
Eh, the experience I had at my liberal arts school was very different from the
author's, but with only 3-4 CS professors a lot of it just comes down to
quality and philosophies of the faculty about what students should be
learning. It just so happens that mine were particularly badass.

The only thing that frustrated me were all the unrelated courses I was
required to take as part of my liberal arts education. I'm probably better off
for having a well rounded education, but it was frustrating having to miss
some interesting CS courses because the schedule conflicted with some other
class I didn't care about but absolutely had to take...

